# Hermosas Fotos del Puericultorio Pérez Araníbar



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Una belleza en Magdalena del Mar


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Están bacanes las fotos, yo ya había hecho un thread igual a este pero puse fotos de otros lugares más


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Caramba.!! no sabia que era asi por dentro, pensaba que era mas ordinario...muy bonito.! kay: :yes:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

si no me equivoco, toda esa remodelacion interior del puericultorio, se llevo a cabo cuando se realizo alli el CASACOR 2003. Quedo muy bien.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Si fue gracias a Casacor que dejaron el puericultorio completamente remozado


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

QUE BONITO LUCE SU INTERIOR !!!


----------

